# Licensing from a Comic Book company



## vampiregrail (Nov 8, 2010)

Greetings!

I am so glad that there are actually wonderful forums like these, where people can exchange ideas and learn from those more experienced.

Anyway, I would like to ask anybody if they know anything at all from licensing from a comic book company?

Say, if one wants to print characters from this comic book company---do you have to pay a licensing fee for each character?

Or is it more like, getting a license from that comic book company automatically gives you the green light to print characters from any of their titles?

Is there an industry standard, or is it on a contract to contract basis?

What common licensing models usually apply for comic book companies? 

Any insight would be awesome, and most appreciated!


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

you would have to ask them.... I can guarantee that they will want a big piece of the pie and proof that you can deliver product at a volume that will make them money.


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

vampiregrail said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I am so glad that there are actually wonderful forums like these, where people can exchange ideas and learn from those more experienced.
> 
> ...


there's many many different agreements, some are group specific (JusticeLeague, SpiderFriends, Avengers, Xmen), some are character specific (wolverine, spiderman, superman, ect..) often related to a specific movie or project tho.

The company i do allot of work for licenses with DC and Marvel, we've done movie specific related projects but we also license groups (Justice League, Avengers, Xmen, ect..) and individual characters. Each of these have specific contracts and licensing agreements.
To be eligible to acquire the rights you would need to prove you have production and distribution set.
regarding the cost, well there's the basic cost of acquiring the rights and the price is different depending on several factors. Then you pay a royalty percentage based on either production or sales.


----------

